# 6 pack of beer/day doesn't get me drunk anymore



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Should I switch to liquor?


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

On a serious note, you're an alcoholic and you should probably cut back if you value your liver and sanity.

On a less serious note... buy higher abv beer. Good craft beer is expensive (thus encouraging you not to drink every day) and can be had around 10% abv. You'll get drunk on a sixer of that, plus you'll feel more cultured than if you were drinking cheap crap beer. For me, drinking enough straight liquor to get drunk isn't a ton of fun, but some mixed drinks... gin & tonic, scotch & soda with a twist of lemon... go down easy enough. Smooth, high abv drinks = you can raise your BAC faster than with beer = drunkenness. Plus all the cool guys from 50's movies drank these classic drinks, again making you a "cool" alcoholic.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

person86 said:


> buy higher abv beer.


I drink Guinness already. I don't think it gets any higher.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

person86 said:


> For me, drinking enough straight liquor to get drunk isn't a ton of fun, but some mixed drinks...


I don't care that much for mixed drinks. Just gin and tonic, and maybe screwdriver.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Depends how far spaced apart the beers are. I can drink a six pack in the course of a night and not get drunk. I'll feel it, but I won't be drunk.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

dax said:


> Depends how far spaced apart the beers are. I can drink a six pack in the course of a night and not get drunk. I'll feel it, but I won't be drunk.


I usually finish them in 2 hours.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Stanley said:


> I usually finish them in 2 hours.


Pick up a 12 pack and double your efforts! Or get one of those giant bottles of vodka for $8.99 in the plastic bottles and take a shot in between each drink and chase it with a beer.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Stanley said:


> Should I switch to liquor?


Yes, start downing Brandy.


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

Stanley said:


> I drink Guinness already. I don't think it gets any higher.


Guinness Draught is only 4.1% and the Stout is only 5%, you can go much higher. However most higher alcohol content beers are more expensive.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

No wonder you aren't getting drunk -- you're drinking Guinness.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

when liquor doenst do it anymore theres always reliable cocaine to pick you up


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

person86 said:


> On a serious note, you're an alcoholic and you should probably cut back if you value your liver and sanity.


Or, you could stop eating. That will get you drunk faster.

Seriously though, a six pack a night? You should try an AA meeting and see what they say.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I don't see what's wrong with drinking a 6-pack a night besides the liver damage.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

It's because you're developing a tolerance to alcohol, which means you have to drink more to get the same effects. My old friend was like that. He could drink a 24 pack and not even get drunk.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Switch to Quebec beer!

I suggest "La Terrible", "Trois Pistoles", or "Maudite". They're delicious and rather high in alcohol.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Arkturus said:


> Guinness Draught is only 4.1% and the Stout is only 5%, you can go much higher. However most higher alcohol content beers are more expensive.


I thought it was 6% here in the states? Perhaps I'm wrong. In any case, if you like Guinness Stout, try picking up some Flying Dog Gonzo or Victory Storm Devil or something of the sort. A sixer *will* prevent you from walking properly, at the very least.

(On a side note, I need to stop constantly posting about expensive beer on SAS, lest I become one of those crazy people with too many opinions about strange topics)


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Steel Reserve.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

AA...seriously.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

AA is a religious cult. I'd rather die of liver disease than go anywhere near those f*ckers.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Okay, then rehab. There's gotta be some local clinic you can call...


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

i wouldn't go hard liquor but that's only because i don't drink it. i like drinking some beers and getting a buzz but liquor is a whole other animal to me.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Some of the nicest ppl i've seen are in AA. But i guess it's not for everyone, especially when u have SA


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

2 bud talls will get me pleasantly buzzed if I drink fast and didn't eat recently. Beer/alcohol will put a lot of weight on me and inhibit muscle growth, so I only enjoy it in moderation. I'm a light one-day-a-week drinker, ideally. 

I'm nobody to chastise you, you know what you're doing. I usually prefer liquor to beer, even though beer taste better. Popov and Old Crow are my favorites. Cheap for a lot and good. Sometimes I mix popov with gatorade, but it's not so bad straight, unlike gordons. If I had a lot of money to waste, I would buy stoli. 151 will mess you up fast- it's excellent for putting in a flask. I really dislike that rum taste though. I haven't tried any of those generic select brands.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beer can make one fat.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Beer does have lots of calories which is definitely a negative.

Moderation is really the key. If you feel the need to drink every day then you need to ask yourself why.

I am all for having a few drinks but not daily drinking. :no


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

You know though, beer is kind of easier for me to relax with. It's more enjoyable to me, the liquor experience is a less relaxed one. Sometimes I prefer beer too I guess. I felt drawn back to this topic for some reason. =x


----------

